# [SOLVED] Paint problem



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi 
Everytime i go to open pain it pops up with a error message saying
''There is not enough memory or resources to complete operation.Close some programs, and then try again''

I have closed everything and still same error message.
I have tryed rebooting but nothin... 

TIA
iciboy


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Paint problem*

How much memory do you have? What size is the page file?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Paint problem*

are there any other problems with any other programs.... also is your OS either vista or windows 7?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Paint problem*

ok i found a soltion read throught this

http://phorums.com.au/archive/index.php/t-97968.html

and
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;129545
http://support.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx?qu=mspaint&range=1-20


also


quote:
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Debbie,

This fix usually works:

Close any/all instances of MSPaint. Then start/run regedit, navigate to this
key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre nt Version\Applets\Paint

Hightlight (click on it) that key and delete it. Close the registry editor
and reopen Paint.

--
Best of Luck,

Rick Rogers, aka "Nutcase" - Microsoft MVP
http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/
Associate Expert - WindowsXP Expert Zone
www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/expertzone
Windows help - www.rickrogers.org

------------------------------------------------------
end quote


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Paint problem*

i am running on my laptop with 2.5 gb also msn is on but nothing


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Paint problem*



james137 said:


> ok i found a soltion read throught this
> 
> http://phorums.com.au/archive/index.php/t-97968.html
> 
> ...


It worked thankyou


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

no problem glad i could help...


----------

